# Best broadhead for a low speed bow?



## medic1 (Jul 9, 2012)

My son will be shooting a Diamond Razors Edge this year. Don't know the speed but his draw weight is 45lbs and he is shooting a PSE Radial X-Weave 300 (8.6 GPI). I'm thinking his broadhead weight should be 85gn (maybe 75?). What's a good broadhead for him? I prefer him to shoot mechanicals but am not set in stone on that.


----------



## cpowel10 (Jul 9, 2012)

I'd have him shooting montecs or something similar


----------



## BowanaLee (Jul 9, 2012)

Theres a lot of good heads out there but Id look into the 1" in cut Innerloc falcons. I like the 65 gr. My bow is set at 50 lbs and they group perfectly with my 65 gr field points at 60 yds and better.


----------



## bowtoater (Jul 10, 2012)

My son killed a buck last year with a similar set up. 45lbs 25 inch draw.  He got a complete past at 20yrds with a magnus stinger 85gr 4 blade.  Forget mechanical and stay with cut on contact. I want a pass through if I can get it.


----------



## Richard (Jul 10, 2012)

My son killed a pig last year, the one in my avatar, he got a pass thru with a gold tip and a 75gn wasp. He was shootin a hoyt trycon sport at about 45lbs.


----------



## Cam Lean (Jul 10, 2012)

I would get him some lower spined arrows and a 85 grain slick trick. Those arrows are way too stiff for that set up. He needs a 500 spine arrow. Stay away from mechanicals at that poundage , he will have better chance of pass through with a fixed blade or cut on contact.


----------



## billyblob (Jul 10, 2012)

I pull 52 lbs and have good luck with ramcats . They fly great are very quiet and penetrate well. Been using them 2 years shot pigs up to 175 lbs. deer and coyote . Good blood trails haven't lost one yet. Good luck.


----------



## work2play (Jul 10, 2012)

I would lean towards a fixed blade, however early in my wifes shooting abilities we were having tuning issues with that exact same bow and drop away rest and @ 45# she shot several hogs with passthroughs using 100gr 2blade Rages. Not theorectically the best option but it was effective. btw, she 5 for 6 on hogs with that bow and Rage combo. Slick Tricks fill our quivers most of the time now days.


----------



## riskyb (Jul 10, 2012)

500 arrow and razor tricks would be a leathal combination


----------



## ranger07 (Jul 10, 2012)

I would say razor tricks too.


----------



## lungbuster123 (Jul 10, 2012)

Another one I would recommend checking out is the Wac'em Triton....never shot a fixed blade so accurate. Some nasty little heads.


----------



## p&y finally (Jul 10, 2012)

My wife shoots 40# 24" draw length with 100 gr Slick Trick standard 1" cut & GoldTip 600. They group good for her and she got a pass thru on her first deer this past season. Like others have said, I'd stay away from the expandables


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Jul 10, 2012)

The good news is that now-a-days there are plenty of good choices. I like the 85 grain Montec, or a 85 grain Magnus buzz cut. I have never shot them myself but I hear all good things regarding slick trick broad heads. I think the Rage 40KE's would be a good choice.


----------



## satchmo (Jul 11, 2012)

Ramcats are a very good choice for low draw weight bows. Delila shoots 44 lbs and blast through hogs and deer like they weren't there.


----------



## tween_the_banks (Jul 11, 2012)

bowtoater said:


> My son killed a buck last year with a similar set up. 45lbs 25 inch draw.  He got a complete past at 20yrds with a magnus stinger 85gr 4 blade.  Forget mechanical and stay with cut on contact. I want a pass through if I can get it.



My have has a diamond and she uses the Magnus Stinger as well.


----------



## Taylor Co. (Jul 11, 2012)

Another vote for the 85-gr Magnus Stinger. My other choice would be the Steelforce Phat heads


----------



## chester86 (Jul 11, 2012)

The 85grain slick tricks work well my little brother shots that same setup but i just bought him some 75grain grim reapers so we'll see how they work this year


----------



## Jake Allen (Jul 11, 2012)

Many 2 Blade, cut on contact heads will work.
Good idea to learn to sharpen them, and they are not one shot disposable wonders either. 
Practice, sharpen and kill with the same head; what a concept. 

100 grain Landsharks are a good choice for any set up, even
under 45 pounds.

I shoot a  1 1/2" wide, 170 Grain Magnus 1, ( pic on the right), from a 46 pound Longbow


----------



## dgmeadows (Jul 11, 2012)

With a low poundage bow, I agree with others that expandables are not the way to go - cut on contact heads would be better so that all of the limited kinetic energy is focused on penetrating and cutting, and not wasted on opening the blades.  

I also agree that those arrows are likely way to stiff (over spined) for that bow.  A .500 spine arrow might work, but Gold Tip and Easton both make some .600 spine arrows that are reasonably priced.  My daughters shoot the Gold Tip Ultralight Entrada 600s for 3D using bows that are 40# (13 year old) and 20# (10 year old).


----------



## 270bowman (Jul 11, 2012)

Given it's a 45 lb draw, he's probably getting 30-40 foot pounds of KE.  I'm an expandable fan, so I'd say use the Rage 40KE, but I don't think you can go wrong with one of the fixed blades mentioned above since the expandables require more KE when they enter, which will reduce the impact.


----------



## deast1988 (Jul 11, 2012)

You could go light and fast or big and heavy Iv seen both used effectively on whitetails. 65,75 and 85gr heads moving as fast as the bow will shoot um can and does work. But I like the momentum Imagine a honda civic moving 30mph and an 18wheeler moving 30mph which would be harder to stop. Id say use a 100gr fixed blade or a 125gr fixed blade and a little heavier arrow design. Right spine weight but heavier Piledriver, Axis something that is designed for penetration and something like a 100gr grim reaper hades so you get the back cut if it doesnt make it thru. But all that are listed have can and will kill deer at low Poundage if put in the right place.


----------



## bonecollector56 (Jul 11, 2012)

Cam Lean said:


> I would get him some lower spined arrows and a 85 grain slick trick. Those arrows are way too stiff for that set up. He needs a 500 spine arrow. Stay away from mechanicals at that poundage , he will have better chance of pass through with a fixed blade or cut on contact.



Exactly what I was thinking. I shot the x weave 300s out of my Pse that maxed at 66lbs!!


----------



## medic1 (Jul 11, 2012)

Thanks for all the suggestions!


----------



## 12mcrebel (Jul 11, 2012)

75 grain Vortex expandables. have had pass throughs with 58 lb set up. good luck to your son


----------



## medic1 (Jul 13, 2012)

bonecollector56 said:


> Exactly what I was thinking. I shot the x weave 300s out of my Pse that maxed at 66lbs!!



I'm sorry! 300s is what I shoot. He has 100s. My bad and thanks again!


----------

